# Fred's heart will stop beating--I'll miss him forever



## mystro (Jul 28, 2008)

Fred played a game with me for 16 yrs..virtually everyday he would place his fav squeaky mouse on my bed and it was my job to find a new hiding place. Fred would spend all his waking moments hunting for his mouse, I would hear him looking/searching in the mid of the night..there was rarely a time he couldn't find the hiding place and the next morn.. his mouse would be on my bed. I knew he was in dire shape a few weeks ago when he totally stopped and I just knew our wonderful game was over..he was diagnosed with untreatable cancer. In a few hours I have to take him in for the life ending shot..it only takes 30 sec's to stop his little heart but a lifetime of our special relationship will never stop. Its a sad time. thanks all

charlie


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

My feelings goes out to you. I’m so sorry and sad. What a wonderful life you gave him.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

So very hard for you. And the best gift for Fred. 

I just went through this in September. Much sympathy. Grief takes its own sweet time to lessen. People who give you trouble about it, well, they simply do not understand, haven't a clue, missed the great joy of love.


----------



## 192473 (Apr 4, 2017)

You said it pal. They sneak into our hearts with their special ways and never leave. I was just remembering my little boy who I had to say goodbye to last year. And I know some day I will cross over and he will be there in the tall grass. When I call his name he will run out and jump into my arms and we'll truly be together forever and a day.

During this most difficult time please know we are all here for you, we understand and care and wish Fred a painless release.:heart


----------

